
Installing and playing with MS Office 2010 in ReactOS [video] - jeditobe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXlRyMtNcw
======
jeditobe
It's pretty buggy, but it works! if you really want an unmodified version of
this video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFxeMxPj-
qE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFxeMxPj-qE)

